
Amazon’s ‘worker cage’ has been dropped, but its staff are not free - kanelbullar
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2018/sep/14/amazon-worker-cage-staff
======
api
When I saw this it looked more like a safety device than a way of imprisoning
workers, and it seemed like a lot of media sensationalism. Am I missing
something?

Not saying Amazon doesn't have bad working conditions in its warehouses, but
they seem to be of the more mundane variety: overly long hours, lack of
breaks, crappy pay, fire-fast, etc.

